# krumpli vs. burgonya



## Encolpius

Helló, a szótár szerint semmilyen stíluskülönbség nincsen e két szó között, viszont sokan a burgonyát választékosabbnak, míg a krumplit bizalmasnak tartják. Kinek van igaza, a szótárnak, vagy az embereknek?


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem talán azok tartják választékosabbnak, akik "normálisan" krumplit használnak. Ha jól emlékszem, étlapokon inkább burgonya szokott szerepelni (legalábbis azelőtt), ami szintén alátámaszthatja ezt a benyomást.


----------



## Zsanna

Helló Encolpius,
Az én szótáram (Magyar Értelmező Kéziszótár) szerint *van *különbség: a burgonya _választékos_ stílusú míg a krumpli nem (nincs stiláris jegye). 
Szóval nyilván azon is múlik, hogy milyen szótárban nézed. 

Tehát nem meglepő, ha érezzük a különbséget. 
Francis "normális" használatnak titulálta azt, amit én sem neveznék bizalmasnak, csak egyszerű köznyelvi kifejezésnek.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna, egyetértek (mint szokásosan ).

 Én egyertelműen érzem ezt a stiláris különbséget. Errefelé (Kassán) senki sem használja a burgonya kifejezést (beleértve jómagamat), viszont ha valamilyen ismeretlen oknál fogva tudományos művet kellene írnom a _krumpliról_, akkor az valószínűleg a _burgonyáról _szólna ... 

Hol használják kizárólagosan a _burgonya _szót (a köznyelvben is)?

P.S. Ismerek egy olyan kifejezést is, hogy _korompér_. Nem tudom, hogy hol használják _igazán_, de ha modjuk mifelénk _krumpli _helyett _korompért_ mondok, akkor ennek van egy bizonyos bizalmas/humoros "íze" (mármint a szónak, nem magának a krumplinak ...).


----------



## Akitlosz

Ez azon kivételesen szerencsés esetek egyike, amikor mindenkinek igaza van.

S akkor a pityóka még szóba sem került.


----------



## er targyn

What's the etymology of burgonya?


----------



## francisgranada

The details are not known (or  not documented)  enough. However, it is supposed that the the world _burgonya _derives from the name of the region of _Burgundy _(_Burgundia/Bourgogne/Borgogna_). If true, then the "first" potatoes arrived (were imported ...)  to the kingdom of Hungary from _Burgundy_.


----------



## er targyn

What about another possibility: a loan from some Bulgaric source? Cf. Tatar bäräŋgi.


----------



## ancalimon

er targyn said:


> What about another possibility: a loan from some Bulgaric source? Cf. Tatar bäräŋgi.



What about "Burkhan" ?


----------



## er targyn

Arabic "proof" and Turc.-Mong. Buddha. No potatoes.


----------



## francisgranada

er targyn said:


> What about another possibility: a loan from some Bulgaric source? Cf. Tatar bäräŋgi.


Not probable, as the potatoes come from America (through Spain). According to _A magyar nyelv történeti-etimológiai szótára _burgonya was originally a regional word, not common in all the Hungarian speaking territory. There exists (or existed) also other similar dialectal words, e.g. gurgonya and burgundia.


----------



## er targyn

In many languages the word for potato existed before America was discovered. So the possibility still holds. Chuvash paranky means many things, but also potato. Etymology - from root *ber "swelling, gland" or *bẹńŕ (>bez in Common Turkic) "swelling; scar, ulcer".


----------



## Fredsky

Én a Dunántúlon nőttem fel, ahol "koLompér" volt a tréfás változat...


----------

